# ¿Diodo LED de alta intensidad ó Led SMD?



## Jaime Molleja (Mar 12, 2012)

Tengo una duda,y quisiera que se debatiera sobre cual es mejor respecto a consumo, iluminación, calidad de durabilidad y demás. Me gustaria saberlo tambien porque quisiera instalar iluminacion led,pero vi que los SMD iluminan mas distancia,pero no se si con mas consumo y demás.

Si hay alguien que me pueda aclarar esta duda y comentar un poco me seria de ayuda. Gracias.

Led alta luminosidad: http://www.google.es/imgres?q=led+a...0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&biw=1366&bih=596 

Led SMD: http://www.google.es/imgres?q=led+s...1t:429,r:27,s:79&tx=70&ty=98&biw=1366&bih=596


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2012)

Cualquier led iluminara proporcionalmente a la corriente que consuma


----------



## Jaime Molleja (Mar 12, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Cualquier led iluminara proporcionalmente a la corriente que consuma



Ya,pero un led SMD ilumina en proporcion mucho mas, y traen 6 contactos,entonces nose si es mejor en serie o en paralelo,y saber si consumen mas o menos un 5050 que un led de lata intensidad.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 12, 2012)

Los LEDs que vienen en tiras tienen la desventaja que traen una resistencia limitadora que representa una merma en el rendimiento. Los LEDs que vienen en bombillas (60mW) pueden ser armados con espejos de corriente o limitadores electrónicos que mejoran bastante el rendimiento.

Los LEDs de potencia tienen la ventaja de requerir menos espacio para lograr la misma iluminación a la misma potencia que los LEDs de tiras, pero requieren un disipador de calor que en espacios pequeños es un lujo que a veces no puedes darte.



Adiosín...!


----------



## Jaime Molleja (Mar 12, 2012)

jreyes dijo:


> Los LEDs que vienen en tiras tienen la desventaja que traen una resistencia limitadora que representa una merma en el rendimiento. Los LEDs que vienen en bombillas (60mW) pueden ser armados con espejos de corriente o limitadores electrónicos que mejoran bastante el rendimiento.
> 
> Los LEDs de potencia tienen la ventaja de requerir menos espacio para lograr la misma iluminación a la misma potencia que los LEDs de tiras, pero requieren un disipador de calor que en espacios pequeños es un lujo que a veces no puedes darte.
> 
> ...


Claro,por eso pense en los de tiras como dice,porque iran instalados en un sitio cerrado y son 20, entonces necesitaran disipacion,y nose si los SMD emitiran menos calor,por lo menos escuché eso.Si quisiera poner unos led que diese mucha luminosidad y con la misma potencia o algo asi, usted cual pondria? PD: van manejados por un circuito con PIC.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaime Molleja dijo:


> Claro,por eso pense en los de tiras como dice,porque iran instalados en un sitio cerrado y son 20, entonces necesitaran disipacion,y nose si los SMD emitiran menos calor,por lo menos escuché eso.Si quisiera poner unos led que diese mucha luminosidad y con la misma potencia o algo asi, usted cual pondria? PD: van manejados por un circuito con PIC.



Los LEDs que vienen en tiras (rollos) no necesitan disipador. Calientan poco, pero tampoco iluminan harto. Para equiparar la capacidad de iluminación de un LED de potencia necesitas al menos unos 15 LEDs smd.

Para saber cuál te sirve es necesario saber cuántos lux necesitas en el lugar donde irán instalados los LEDs (además de la altura entre el punto a iluminar y donde irán colocados los ELDs), sin ese dato no es fácil saber qué es lo mejor para tus necesidades.



Adiosín...!


----------



## Jaime Molleja (Mar 12, 2012)

jreyes dijo:


> Los LEDs que vienen en tiras (rollos) no necesitan disipador. Calientan poco, pero tampoco iluminan harto. Para equiparar la capacidad de iluminación de un LED de potencia necesitas al menos unos 15 LEDs smd.
> 
> Para saber cuál te sirve es necesario saber cuántos lux necesitas en el lugar donde irán instalados los LEDs (además de la altura entre el punto a iluminar y donde irán colocados los ELDs), sin ese dato no es fácil saber qué es lo mejor para tus necesidades.
> 
> ...



Pues los leds son principalmente decorativos,seran azules, son para un vumetro que irá en el techo de un coche con los leds repartidos en 4 tiras a lo largo del techo. Principalmente son decorativos,pero si pueden iluminar el habitaculo pues mejor.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaime Molleja dijo:


> Pues los leds son principalmente decorativos,seran azules, son para un vumetro que irá en el techo de un coche con los leds repartidos en 4 tiras a lo largo del techo. Principalmente son decorativos,pero si pueden iluminar el habitaculo pues mejor.


Recuerda que los LEDs en tiras vienen agrupados de a 3 LEDs por segmento. Si eso no impide la realización del vumetro, no deberías tener problemas.




Adiosín...!


----------



## Jaime Molleja (Mar 12, 2012)

jreyes dijo:


> Recuerda que los LEDs en tiras vienen agrupados de a 3 LEDs por segmento. Si eso no impide la realización del vumetro, no deberías tener problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero los compraria por separado para así poder distribuirlos porque van a unos 15cm uno de otro,si,los leds smd 5050 vienen con 3 chips de led juntos, pense que los 3 juntos consumian lo mismo que un led normal,pero vi que son igual, 20ma cada uno a 3.5 cada uno,como los leds :-S


----------

